
Dating App Lets You Flirt with Coworkers on Slack - davidgerard
http://www.vocativ.com/425236/dating-app-slack-feeld/
======
celticninja
So someone in authority has to authorise this, which means that the company is
inevitably on the hook for any resulting sexual harassment claim. Cant see it
going anywhere really.

